# Poems, Songs...



## Taran (Apr 2, 2002)

*Poems and Songs of ME...*

so, whats everybody's favorite poem/song from ME? Mine are The Fall of Gil-galad (sam's version anyway) and the Lay of Leithien from 'The Lays of Beleriand' Hope y'all post!


----------



## Beleg (Jun 5, 2003)

Mine is the song sung by Strider at Weathertop concerning Beren and Luthien.


----------



## Luthien_7 (Jun 5, 2003)

My favorites are both Galadriel songs, a bit sad, but still I like them 

~Lúthien~


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jun 5, 2003)

The Ents' song as they march to Isengard is probably the most stirring for me, although I also really love the Dwarves' song in _The Hobbit_ that they sing in Bilbo's Hobbit hole.


----------



## Niniel (Jun 5, 2003)

I just finished the Lay of Leithian, and I absolutely loved it! Better than any poem I read before, so now it's my favourite poem.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 5, 2003)

Fall of Gil-Galad by a long shot. Or the Road goes ever on. Those just have rings to em.


----------



## Holly (Jun 7, 2003)

My favrote songs are the road goes ever on and on and 
Bilbo's last song.


----------



## syongstar (Jun 17, 2003)

*water*

the hobbit song about hot water poured doen the back and the power of cold drink too~~*~~


----------

